# HAPPY BIRTHDAY KERRYB - FOR SATURDAY !!!!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope you have a wonderful day Kerry 

        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have a top day chick

with LOTS AND LOTS OF  

             

And

                


here's hoping it's a            

to remember!!

lol

S
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Have a fantastic Birthday Kerry!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dear Kerry

Hope you have an absolutely fabulous birthday hun...
























Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, hope you have a fantastic day

                       

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kerry

Hope you have a lovely day.

           

          

   

Jennie
  x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Kerry
have a lovely Birthday

                                    

strawbs xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Have a great birthday

Txx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

have a good one kerry!!!!!    

Love from me IN NYC!!!!!!!


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a good one!!!! x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your good wishes.....only one birthday present I want  

Love you all lots


xxxxx


----------

